# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Dọn kho lòi ra mấy cái spindle nồi đồng cối đá !

## CBNN

ms 1 



ms2 



ms3



ms4


ms5



ms6


ms7



ms8



-----------------

----------


## biết tuốt

bác cho em giá rổ và thông số con mã số 2 nào

----------


## van my

cho giá may em 4,5,6,7 nhe bac

----------


## Tuanlm

inbox cho ms4 và ms7 nhé bạn

----------


## truongkiet

Có e nào nhỏ xinh cỡ 0,75kw ko vậy

----------


## vanlam1102

inbox e con này nhé.

----------


## vanlam1102

mà nhìn cái nền gạch quen quen hehe

----------


## winstarvn

báo giá hoặc inbox em mấy con ms 4,5,6,7 nha bác 098 559 8884

----------

nbc

----------


## Nam CNC

chú CBNN đại diện bán hàng cho em đó , em lười bán hàng rồi. Ngày trước có kế hoạch hết nên mới mua mấy em này , nhưng dạo này xài ATC nên đành cho đi thu hồi vốn ( nói thiệt ).

Em sẽ giúp cho thông số thôi nhưng cách thức và giao dịch như thế nào cứ làm việc với bác chủ thớt nhé.

@ biettuot MS2 thì đại ca Tuấn Hói có 1 em , qua xem sẽ thấy rõ.

em nó nặng 42kg , 3.7kw, xài collet có đủ chén size 32mm, hạ bậc cứ mua chén thẳng 32 hạ xuống là rẻ tiền và chính xác, 8600rpm , đang xài 2 bạc 6013 và 6206 ( con của anh Tuấn em DIY qua 7013C và 7206C )

Giá cả thỉ 5tr /1 em ( có 2 em ) bây giờ bán lỗ tiền ship , em bao ship thường luôn.

@ Giá cả 4,5,6,7 

---MS4 , 3kw , 18Krpm, ER25 , colombo italia từ ebay về giá gốc nó là 14tr .
---MS5 , 2.2kw , 20Krpm , shino , 2 bạc đạn 7006C và 7004C ,lực ép đĩa lò xo chỉ phù hợp cho gỗ , con này khỏi lo tản nhiệt , em nó quay cực êm và không nóng gì cả , giải nhiệt bằng khí nén , vẫn chưa có nut và collet zin , em chỉ có collet bên hệ mài nhưng DIY cả nut và collet dễ dàng. Giá gốc của nó đã có collet mài 4tr ( các bác phải tự DIY lại hệ nut )
---MS6 , 2.2Kw , 18Krpm , colombo italia , từ ebay về , giá 6tr , chỉ có collet và nut hệ 9.5mm , đang xài bạc 6006ZZ và 6004ZZ 
---MS7 , 400W hàng leutor japan , 20Krpm , YCC13 , đang có collet 6mm , có clip kẹp kèm theo , phía sau có 6 lỗ ốc để gắng đuôi BT40 hay Nt 40 làm đầu tăng tốc cho máy phay cnc thế hệ cũ. Con này xài bạc 2x7006C v Giá ra đi 4tr . 


Tất cả các em này hàng công nghiệp G7 so sánh với china thì hơi khó khăn , chỉ biết là con 400W bảo đảm moment của nó không thua con 1.5Kw china , còn 2.2Kw thì con 3.7kw china cũng không bằng.

Hãy xem kỹ trước khi liên lạc , sẽ có giá giảm chút đỉnh nếu anh em có thiện chí , mà em thích cứ đưa ra cái giá muốn mua em sẽ suy nghĩ và quyết định , cứ xem mục này như cái chợ be bé , cứ thoải mái đưa ra cái giá , đừng e ngại , cùng lắm em bực mình chém vài phát vậy thôi hehehe .

----------

CBNN, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

Có 1 em spindle hãng TAC ngoài bãi , 3600rpm , chắc 400-750W thôi , nhưng cũng không dưới 10kg , dư sức ăn sắt , đang dùng collet YCC16 , có đủ nut và chén collet 16 , ai quan tâm cứ đăng kí , giá từ 2.5-3tr.

----------


## CBNN

Anh Nam đã cập nhật tình trạng và giá cả . Báo nào chốt em nào thì cho em biết nhé ! em phụ trách giao dịch và đóng gói ship hàng . 
Liên hệ Thịnh 0937 237 bốn ba tám .

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## maxx.side

@ Anh Nam, thẩm định dùm em con spindle TAC ăn sắt với, đang phân vân với em MS07 em chủ yếu ăn Nhôm thôi sắt thì nhai mỏng mỏng cũng dc

----------


## Nam CNC

3600rpm , về nguyên tắc cho lên 120hz vẫn quay tốt là lên 7200rpm lúc đó ăn nhôm từ từ vẫn ngon. Em đang lấy thông tin chính xác công suất , hi vọng em đạt được thỏa thuận giá rẻ cho anh em.

----------


## maxx.side

Thanks anh Nam, nếu được thì em sẽ ưu tiên em đó còn không được sẽ chọp em số MS7  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## truongkiet

> Có 1 em spindle hãng TAC ngoài bãi , 3600rpm , chắc 400-750W thôi , nhưng cũng không dưới 10kg , dư sức ăn sắt , đang dùng collet YCC16 , có đủ nut và chén collet 16 , ai quan tâm cứ đăng kí , giá từ 2.5-3tr.


Cho e đăng kí một vé phù hợp thì e lụm lun

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Ms3 đã bán cho 1 khách hàng rất thân thiết và là khách hàng đầu tiên cái nghiệp bán ve chai của em , chân thành cảm ơn anh Zinken.

----------


## Nam CNC

như đã nói mình đã lôi em nó về nhà..... chưa kip làm vệ sinh thì có anh trai sang ngang lấy luôn khỏi cần xem hình luôn mới ác.

---Em nó 400W , TAC GIKEN 
---3 pha 200V , 50-60 hz , cái này thích thì chơi biến tần , còn không thì cần cục biến áp 3 pha hay chơi tụ ngậm luôn , nhưng em khuyên cho nó cái biến tần cho nó ngon, có thể chỉnh tốc độ thoải mái
---YCC 16 collet , gá dao đến 16mm, hạ bậc dùng collet thẳng C16-xxx sẽ có thể gá dao bé hơn.
---Toàn thân bằng thép , có bộ phận tạo air seal để ngăn cản ba-zớ hay bụi bay ngược lại bạc đạn, đường kính thân 84.5mm, nặng tầm 8-10Kg.

Đã test thực tế , 50 ,60 ,100,120 thậm chí 200Hz em nó quay tốt , nhưng ngưỡng mạnh nhất là 60Hz , thoải mái xài đến 120Hz nó sẽ giảm moment nhưng vẫn nghiến tốt kim loại với dao 6mm hen , chạy rất êm , giải nhiệt tự nhiên.




Giá mang tính chất tham khảo là 3 tr vì đã được bán rồi.

----------

CBNN, nhatson

----------


## maxx.side

Ac, nhờ anh đi coi mắt xong để cha khác hốt mất, hận anh luôn

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi mà chú , chú mua hàng của anh rồi mà , để dành cho người khác đi, anh đang DIY 1 con , nếu thành công sẽ bán con đó , con đó chạy được 7000rpm, nhưng chưa có đầu cắt , DIY đầu cắt ER16 vào chạy lên 15Krpm là ổn. Con đó dùng bạc 7009Cx2 , 7004Cx1 , vô tư ăn sắt nhé.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## maxx.side

vậy ngồi hóng tiếp tạm thời hết hận  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... tau cũng hận luôn... coi bộ nhiều người hận wa ta?

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mày không nói sớm .... toàn là bán xong rồi hận là sao , qua tao đi tao cho mày xem con nào dùng được thì bán.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, tao đùa thôi... chưa vội... để cho mày giải quyết lời hứa với mấy cha khác đã...

----------


## garynguyen

Cũng muốn có một em spindle mà chưa được cấp ngân sách

----------


## Nam CNC

MS7 có nhiều người hỏi vậy có ai dứt điểm em nó không ? nó còn bộ clip kep , đuôi điện và giắc khí nén giải nhiệt nữa .... nhanh nhanh mại dzô.

----------


## maxx.side

Em phải đợi cái "hàng mới nhá chưa bung" của anh mới dám quyết định...chứ cũng nhắm em MS7 này rồi

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em số 7 chắc phải về tay em quá...bây h Bác chưa có mỉm cười nên chờ vài bữa Bác có ít niềm vui thì em qua hốt luôn cho gọn  :Big Grin:

----------


## puskinu

> Có 1 em spindle hãng TAC ngoài bãi , 3600rpm , chắc 400-750W thôi , nhưng cũng không dưới 10kg , dư sức ăn sắt , đang dùng collet YCC16 , có đủ nut và chén collet 16 , ai quan tâm cứ đăng kí , giá từ 2.5-3tr.


Úi chu choa, a Nam đừng làm thế nữa nhé...đang háo hức lại thành hụt hẫng... :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

thì hàng ngon nó bay nhanh lắm , phải cập nhật nhanh và nhạy chứ , em đang gom tiền mua controller nên ưu tiên đồng tiền đến tài khoản trước đó mà.


Cập nhật có thêm 1 đầu cắt BT30 mini ATC , đường kính 90mm , giống như cái bác KhoaC3 đã khoe mà em cũng từng bán cho bác ấy. Nguồn gốc mới gỡ từ máy Brother TC-
215 , max 10Krpm . Em sẽ kiểm tra và bảo trì hoàn chỉnh , giá ra đi 6tr chưa bao ship nhé. Ai thích mua cứ hú em 1 tiếng hen. 


Như video bác KhoaC3 post thì em nó ăn kim loại khá ngon , nhưng do em nó là dòng mini nên hạn chế ăn thô bạo , cứ high speed liếm từng miếng thì sắt thép đi hết. Và quan trọng có cái kết cấu cứng cứng thì mới gánh em nó mới ngon chứ yếu yếu thì ăn nhôm thôi cho nó lành , khung máy yếu dễ gãy dao.

Em nó dùng 2x7007C và 1 cái đuôi là bạc đạn đũa côn .

----------


## Khoa C3

Lười chụp hình quá nhẩy, em cho mượn mấy cái để show nè





Đính chính tý là bạc đuôi không côn

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

và đây là hình em nó thực tế sau khi xem xét và bảo trì , rất ok , quay mượt êm .




nặng tầm 10-12kg , đường kính 90 , mặt bích sát đầu , có đường khí thổi air seal bảo vệ ba zớ và bụi ,là dòng mini nhất trong BT30 ATC nhé , giá quá rẻ cho 1 em công nghiệp japan , nếu china hàng ngon ngon thì cũng từ 10 tr trở lên rồi. Nhanh tay nhé , bác gì đó dặn em cứ xem thoải mái rồi quyết định chưa muộn , em ưu tiên bác trước.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## emptyhb

Lại thèm spindle, nhưng Bác không ủng hộ rồi. Các bác quyết nhanh đi không lại hối hận  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## itanium7000

> nặng tầm 10-12kg , đường kính 90 , mặt bích sát đầu , có đường khí thổi air seal bảo vệ ba zớ và bụi ,là dòng mini nhất trong BT30 ATC nhé , giá quá rẻ cho 1 em công nghiệp japan , nếu china hàng ngon ngon thì cũng từ 10 tr trở lên rồi. Nhanh tay nhé , bác gì đó dặn em cứ xem thoải mái rồi quyết định chưa muộn , em ưu tiên bác trước.


Hình như em cũng có dặn bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

thôi các bác thông cảm , em đang cần xèng cho cái controller mà , hi vong con colombo đi sớm em quất liền ... 


Cái đầu cắt đã ra đi rồi nha , theo 1 bác rất là chịu chơi ,bác đã hốt con 400W 3600rpm luôn. Hình như bác ấy có cái xưởng cơ khí hay sao đó , bác ấy mua không chút đắng đo bù lại là hàng rất ngon ạ , cảm ơn bác ấy tin tưởng em.

----------


## Nam CNC

---Dự báo hàng sắp về là 2 bệ XY từ máy tiện mini , rất ok , em kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so là hốt về liền. Anh Phươngmd có hốt không? em đang kí luôn cái đầu kẹp đi chung luôn , về chơi phần điện là có 1 em mini như bác Nhất Sơn ấy. Do em này trọng lượng khá nặng nên sẽ nặng tiền vận chuyển, em cân đối rồi báo giá , hi vọng giá rẻ rẻ cho anh em. Ai muốn làm máy tiện thì cứ tiện , muốn chơi Cframe mini thì em nó là bệ XY ăn sắt vô tư , khỏi lo rung , khỏi lo song song hay vuông góc , em nó mang cá hàng công nghiệp.


--- Tiếp theo ngày mai nhờ chú CBNN vệ sinh ray và visme hàng sưu tầm của em , cảm thấy dư đồ chơi đem ra bán , tiếc tiếc lắm nhưng cũng phải đi.

Dự đoán ray con lăn 15 và 20 và 25 của IKO và THK , visme hàng NSK cấp chính xác C1Z và UPZ ai ham hố thì đăng kí nha , do em thích máy mini nên hành trình chúng nó cỡ 200-300-400mm thôi , không hơn ạ


--- tiếp theo mấy miếng sắt phẳng và eke luôn. Cứ chờ đợi nhé, hàng sưu tầm của em chứ không phải mua để bán nên giá trị là vượt trội nên giá có điên điên 1 tí anh em cố gắng chịu đựng nha nhưng ít nhiều vẫn rẻ hơn hàng new china copy.

----------

maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## occutit

Hối hận thì đã muộn màng. Con BT30 này ngon. Mỗi tội em xài động cơ 1.1kw hơi yếu. Hôm nào anh Nam thấy cái 8000 RPM nào cỡ 2.2 -> 3.7kw thì ới em với....

----------


## emptyhb

> ---Dự báo hàng sắp về là 2 bệ XY từ máy tiện mini , rất ok , em kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so là hốt về liền. Anh Phươngmd có hốt không? em đang kí luôn cái đầu kẹp đi chung luôn , về chơi phần điện là có 1 em mini như bác Nhất Sơn ấy. Do em này trọng lượng khá nặng nên sẽ nặng tiền vận chuyển, em cân đối rồi báo giá , hi vọng giá rẻ rẻ cho anh em. Ai muốn làm máy tiện thì cứ tiện , muốn chơi Cframe mini thì em nó là bệ XY ăn sắt vô tư , khỏi lo rung , khỏi lo song song hay vuông góc , em nó mang cá hàng công nghiệp.
> 
> 
> --- Tiếp theo ngày mai nhờ chú CBNN vệ sinh ray và visme hàng sưu tầm của em , cảm thấy dư đồ chơi đem ra bán , tiếc tiếc lắm nhưng cũng phải đi.
> 
> Dự đoán ray con lăn 15 và 20 và 25 của IKO và THK , visme hàng NSK cấp chính xác C1Z và UPZ ai ham hố thì đăng kí nha , do em thích máy mini nên hành trình chúng nó cỡ 200-300-400mm thôi , không hơn ạ
> 
> 
> --- tiếp theo mấy miếng sắt phẳng và eke luôn. Cứ chờ đợi nhé, hàng sưu tầm của em chứ không phải mua để bán nên giá trị là vượt trội nên giá có điên điên 1 tí anh em cố gắng chịu đựng nha nhưng ít nhiều vẫn rẻ hơn hàng new china copy.


Anh Nam mật thư em mấy mòn ray + vitme nhé. Em có mấy con hàng muốn trao đổi với anh  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> Hối hận thì đã muộn màng. Con BT30 này ngon. Mỗi tội em xài động cơ 1.1kw hơi yếu. Hôm nào anh Nam thấy cái 8000 RPM nào cỡ 2.2 -> 3.7kw thì ới em với....


con spindle này zin trên máy tc215 nó dùng motor 3kw đó cụ

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

dòng AC spindle motor 2.2-3.7 kw có luôn , chạy 8000rpm , chạy 15Krpm có luôn nhưng mỗi tội quá nặng, chắc 30-40 kg chứ không ít.


Ngàn lần xin lỗi bác Vân Lâm , em lỡ bán con MS4 rồi, anh ấy mua quá nhanh và chơi 1 xấp 5 xị , em đang khát khao tiền mua hàng controller ... em hứa bù cho bác con khác , con shino 12.5Krpm được không ? chú occuti đang giữ đó , con đó chú WW cho ăn sắt mê tơi , đem về em đưa collet 16 cho mà dùng hen.


Hàng gì mà đổi chú emptyhb ? hàng hóa em rõ ràng rồi.... cho chút thông tin cho nó máu đi.

----------


## maxx.side

> ---Dự báo hàng sắp về là 2 bệ XY từ máy tiện mini , rất ok , em kiểm tra bằng đồng hồ so là hốt về liền. Anh Phươngmd có hốt không? em đang kí luôn cái đầu kẹp đi chung luôn , về chơi phần điện là có 1 em mini như bác Nhất Sơn ấy. Do em này trọng lượng khá nặng nên sẽ nặng tiền vận chuyển, em cân đối rồi báo giá , hi vọng giá rẻ rẻ cho anh em. Ai muốn làm máy tiện thì cứ tiện , muốn chơi Cframe mini thì em nó là bệ XY ăn sắt vô tư , khỏi lo rung , khỏi lo song song hay vuông góc , em nó mang cá hàng công nghiệp.
> 
> 
> --- Tiếp theo ngày mai nhờ chú CBNN vệ sinh ray và visme hàng sưu tầm của em , cảm thấy dư đồ chơi đem ra bán , tiếc tiếc lắm nhưng cũng phải đi.
> 
> Dự đoán ray con lăn 15 và 20 và 25 của IKO và THK , visme hàng NSK cấp chính xác C1Z và UPZ ai ham hố thì đăng kí nha , do em thích máy mini nên hành trình chúng nó cỡ 200-300-400mm thôi , không hơn ạ
> 
> 
> --- tiếp theo mấy miếng sắt phẳng và eke luôn. Cứ chờ đợi nhé, hàng sưu tầm của em chứ không phải mua để bán nên giá trị là vượt trội nên giá có điên điên 1 tí anh em cố gắng chịu đựng nha nhưng ít nhiều vẫn rẻ hơn hàng new china copy.


Lâu lâu cha này làm như bão đó, tuồn hàng dồn dập làm cứ kiểm tra tài khoảng miết, xì mấy tấm hình ra coi ai theo được thì theo anh ơi, ngồi mà tưởng tượng ra cũng khó chịu lắm

----------


## Nam CNC

Ngày mai sẽ đem ray và visme và sắt ra bán , còn bệ XY thì phải đi kiểm tra đã , em đi kiểm tra kiểu này mấy cha bãi có quýnh mình không ta ?

mà chú maxx thích món gì , chưa bán cho chú hơi bị buồn nha.

----------


## maxx.side

Thì đang me con Spindle ăn sắt anh đang DIY với hôm nay lại có thêm món XY mini, đúng 2 món em ghiền  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

mới tuyển được 1 em dộng cơ kéo fanuc 
công suất 1.5kw -2.2kw 
vòng tua 3000rpm-8000rpm 
trọng lượng 18kg . giải nhiệt bằng quạt điện phía đuôi . 
giá 2tr chẵn .

----------


## biết tuốt

> mới tuyển được 1 em dộng cơ kéo fanuc 
> công suất 1.5kw -2.2kw 
> vòng tua 3000rpm-8000rpm 
> trọng lượng 18kg . giải nhiệt bằng quạt điện phía đuôi . 
> giá 2tr chẵn .


bác chụp cái ảnh chỗ thông số rõ nét tí xem cái  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> Ngày mai sẽ đem ray và visme và sắt ra bán , còn bệ XY thì phải đi kiểm tra đã , em đi kiểm tra kiểu này mấy cha bãi có quýnh mình không ta ?
> 
> mà chú maxx thích món gì , chưa bán cho chú hơi bị buồn nha.


cũng hên xui, khi xua Long Loan làm ăn được em mua máy đo cầm dây điện di chít thử wa trời chả nói gì em  :Smile:

----------


## CBNN

cái tem đây ah!


cơ mà nó sắp về đội của bác occuti rồi :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

các bác có cần động cơ thì cho em biết cấu hình em đi lùng giúp các bác ! động cơ kéo dễ tìm hơn đầu spindle tích hợp đầu cắt .

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình chính phủ nhà ta chuẩn bị hạn chế và cấm nhập máy móc thiết bị dây chuyên lạc hậu về nhằm tránh gây ô nhiễm môi trường nên visme và ray sợ hết nên em ngưng không bán nhé , biết đâu hư hỏng còn phụ tùng xịn để thay thế.


Chiều đi kiểm tra 2 bệ XY rồi , em nó rời độc lập , keng xà beng , bệ này trên máy nó tiện vật liệu bằng nhựa nên nó còn bót cứng , chưa rơ tẹo nào ..... quá chuẩn cho 1 bệ XY Cframe , hành trình tầm 200x200 ( dự kiến là hơn nhiều ) nặng 150Kg - 200kg chứ không ít. QUá xá ngon , em tạm thời chưa lấy về vì chưa gỡ hết đồ và chưa cân ( đạt cọc rồi nên chắc chắn hàng trong tay ), ai ham hố hú em nhé .... giá dự kiến 8 chai trở lên nếu không có gì thay đổi giờ chót ( chỉ sợ ngon quá không bán nữa)

bệ XY gang đúc , trượt mang cá nêm , có đầy đủ đường dầu bôi trơn , visme ren tầm 4-5mm , độ song song và vuông là chuẩn tự nhiên hehehehe. Khuyến nghị em này chuyên chơi kim loại nhé , động cơ tầm 4N.m trờ lên.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## CBNN

chuẩn bị lên đường ...

----------


## Nam CNC

Moi lên vì bộ XY đã về nhưng thông số hơi chán một chút.


mới keng , không chút rơ gì cả , hệ thống bôi trơn dầu còn nguyên , xài mang cá 

----hành trình X,Y là 240x110 mm ( thực chất hết hành trình là 260x115mm )
----bước ren 8mm
----Full gang , vô tư chém sắt
----Nặng đúng 150Kg

kích thước không được như kì vọng , phải chi nó là 240x200 là quá ngon nhưng .... đời không như là mơ đành phải ôm khi đã hứa lấy.


Và giá ra đi thêm chút cháo lang thang mấy bận 6tr ,,,, chưa tiền ship nha , nặng quá nên lười ghê luôn , rất ưu tiên tới nhà lấy.


****ké thêm 1 bệ mang cá rời nữa , em nó hành trình 150mm , visme bi 16-5 , chạy cực mượt và nhẹ nhàng như ray bi luôn , mới keng không rơ gì hết , nặng tầm 60kg . Hệ thống bôi trơn dầu nguyên xi.

Giá 2.5 tr

cả 2 thằng đều là hệ công nghiệp nên các bác đừng lo nó có ăn sắt được hay không nhé , cứ vô tư đi , tìm con spindle dữ là nó ăn dữ liền. Mà cũng vô tình mấy em này ráp chung chắc thành 1 em phay CNC portable rất ngon , xếp lên cứ như xếp lego , phê.

Ai mua 1 phát cả 3 giảm 5 xị , còn 8 tr cho XYZ , dạ 5 xị ấy giảm tiền xe chở đi thôi ạ.

Em nợ hình , mới vệ sinh xong thôi .  Nói thiệt với anh em luôn , bác nào ưng được cái hành trình con con này thì quất luôn đi , bên ngoài nó đẹp khỏi chê , hiếm lắm mới gặp được vì em nó nằm trên máy tiện mà nó tiện nhựa mới ác , như thế thì mức hao mòn chắc chẳng là bao cứ như mới nguyên trên 90% . Đã test đồng hồ so 0.01mm, cứ nhích là kim nhảy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## maxx.side

150 + 60 = 210kg, hoàn cảnh nhà neo đơn mình em vác không nổi rồi anh Nam ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

trời ,máy công nghiệp chứ có phải hàng DIY đâu mà nhẹ , em có cái cầu block động cơ xe ô tô nên cẩu ráp máy vô tư .


Máy mini em ráp toàn 250-300kg không đó , thế mà bác KhoaC3 vẫn kêu là nhẹ quá , còn nặng nữa thì cứ liên lạc anh Tuấn Hói ấy.

----------


## truongkiet

Đợi hình xem e nó long lanh như thế nào

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em nó chắc long lanh hơn mong đợi rồi, ko bụp ngay là tiếc đứt ruột  :Smile: ). Chắc bác Huanpt ghiền món này nè 
Cái bộ bé bé xinh xinh của em cũng tầm 50kg rồi, và em nó đã về đội HN từ lâu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Up lại hình kích thích các cụ chơi hehe

Nguồn từ bác itanium7000

----------

itanium7000, Nam CNC

----------


## CBNN

long lanh phải thế này cơ !

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

haha dân chơi nên phải khích mới chịu show hàng  :Smile: )))

----------


## CBNN



----------


## CBNN

bộ rời chưa kịp vệ sinh , do có chắn bụi bảo vệ ray nên ray sáng mới , còn mặt trên không dc sạch lắm !

----------

nhatson

----------


## phuongmd

Bộ XY này có vẻ như của 1 em máy tiện nào đó. Visme của nó nhiêu vậy Nam?

----------


## CBNN

phôi của bộ xy nè các bác, moi trong hốc trong kẹt ra luôn  , bảo sao nó còn leng keng thế ! 

Đính kèm 12465Đính kèm 12466

----------


## CBNN

> phôi của bộ xy nè các bác, moi trong hốc trong kẹt ra luôn  , bảo sao nó còn leng keng thế ! 
> 
> Đính kèm 12465Đính kèm 12466

----------


## inhainha

Tiếc quá, bước ren dưới 5 là mình bem rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

bước ren 8mm cũng rất đẹp mà , quan trọng là nó còn keng , không rơ , việc có microstep hay servo độ phân giải quá cao thì còn gì phải lo nữa . Nếu bác inhainha có đường cứu nước mau mau lấy luôn , giá rất ok , mới cứ như chạy ro-đai xe gắn máy thôi.

----------


## anhcos

Bộ này làm con C thì tuyệt.

----------


## inhainha

> bước ren 8mm cũng rất đẹp mà , quan trọng là nó còn keng , không rơ , việc có microstep hay servo độ phân giải quá cao thì còn gì phải lo nữa . Nếu bác inhainha có đường cứu nước mau mau lấy luôn , giá rất ok , mới cứ như chạy ro-đai xe gắn máy thôi.


Nếu bước ren khoảng 4mm thì chơi với bộ servo 200w là ngon luôn rồi. 8mm thì sợ torque hơi yếu. Còn alpha step thì đúng là không phải nghĩ, nhưng ăn sắt thì mình lại ưu tiên cho servo hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

nguyên bản nó dùng 1 con 1kw và 1 con 400W của fanuc.

----------


## itanium7000

Bác làm ơn chụp kỹ cái bệ hành trình 150mm chứ hơi khó hình dung. Em đang quan tâm.

----------


## CBNN

> Bác làm ơn chụp kỹ cái bệ hành trình 150mm chứ hơi khó hình dung. Em đang quan tâm.






có vài tầm hình cho bác , nhưng mờ chỉ bán chung với xy cho nó có bầy bác ợ .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## CBNN

update thêm 
mới tuyển được em khá trâu bò :
phi thân 100 , dài 310 



và em fannuc làm động cơ kéo

----------


## hung1706

Em chân dài sinh tươi là spindle kéo hay spindle ah sư huynh

----------

hminhtq

----------


## Nam CNC

em phía trên gốc là spindle gá đĩa mài kim cương để sửa đá mài trong máy mài tinh , em nó hàng châu âu m chắc là Hãng GMN germany , em đã DIY đầu cắt ER16 của japan vào rồi , miếng đồng thau đó là lớp đệm kết nối, độ chính xác gá dao run out 0.01m , con spindle này có 6 cái bạc 7xxx , siêu cứng , đường kính 100 full thép , max 18000 RPM ( đã kiểm tra thực tế ) chuẩn nhất là 12000rpm vì bạc đạn phía đầu lên đến 45mm nên em nghĩ nó chuẩn 12000rpm là không nóng, công suất thì phải lớn hơn 3Kw nhiều , nhưng test em 2HP quay phà phà , chắc do dàn cơ chuẩn nên không tốn nhiều A khi quay.

Em nó cực ngon , chỉ kém ở chổ là DIY đầu cắt do chính tay em làm, không thực sự cứng để ăn sắt , nhưng nhôm,đồng hay phi kim thì thoải mái. Em nó giải nhiệt chất lỏng , có đường hơi giải nhiệt bạc đạn và ngăn bụi , có bậc âm duơng chắn bụi , nói chung em nó là 1 con spindle hoàn hảo , chỉ tiếc khi thiết kế em nó không thiết kế cho phay chứ nó dư sức để phay.




Em chuẩn bị đưa lên sàn 1 em spindle phay hơi bá đạo, công suất phải trên 3Kw ( lõi ro to phi trên 60mm ), 3 pha 200V , mất mạc nhưng em đoán nó phải 12-15Krpm, 2 bạc đầu là 7007C, bạc sau 7005C, gá dao đến 16mm ( chuẩn Yukiwa ) hiện tại em nó kèm theo collet 12mm, do bề ngoài hơi cổ quái nên giá em nó có giảm chút ít cho phù hợp 7.5tr bao ship , bảo đảm em này ăn sắt nhẹ nhàng thoải mái, nhôm đồng khỏi phải bàn, ai ham hố cứ đăng kí nhé , chứ post hình lên sợ không kịp tranh tài.

----------


## hminhtq

cho em xin giá em chân dài đc ko cụ

----------


## Nam CNC

rõ ràng em chân dài chỉ phay được nhôm đồng thôi nha , sắt em nói thẳng là không được vì miếng đệm kết nối bằng đồng thau , nếu nó bằng thép thì em bao ăn sắt luôn , nếu anh em nào mua về thay thế được nó thì em này bá đạo lắm , 6 cái 7xxx mà.  Em nó nặng tầm 15kg , các bác cứ liệu tính sức nặng nhé , nó nặng nó mới mạnh.


Giá em nó bao ship 5tr , gồm spindle , cờ lê mở , 1 collet ER16-6mm, gắn giắc ống giải nhiệt đầy đủ.

----------


## Nam CNC

tình hình đã làm xong con spindle mới toanh, bao ăn kim loại luôn , một lát nữa em post hình , nhìn là phê .


Có thêm 1 em 3.7kw , 18Krpm , 3 bạc , 2x7008, 1x7007 , quạt giải nhiệt rời , hàng công nghiệp hãng fuji , gá dao tối đa 16mm, ..... em nó to bự, full gang , nặng 41kg , được tháo ra từ cái máy điêu khắc cnc nào đó của japan , chủ bãi nói thế.  Đem về bảo trì , bao chạy êm ái , giá ra đi 10tr, ship thêm 500K cho hàng to nặng.

----------

maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## maxx.side

> tình hình đã làm xong con spindle mới toanh, bao ăn kim loại luôn , một lát nữa em post hình , nhìn là phê .
> .


Em thích bé này, hi vọng nhỏ nhẹ, có phải em cỗ quái mà anh nói hôm qua ko ?

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ chính xác con đó đó bác maxx .




Hình ảnh cụ thể .

Em nó công suất bao nhiêu ? bao nhiêu rpm ? em hoàn toàn không biết vì mất tiêu cái mạc rồi , cũng có thể em này được thiết kế riêng biệt nên chỉ có nhà sản xuất máy móc cnc thì mới biết.


---Em nó nặng tầm 15kg , full gang 
--- 3 pha 200V , made in japan.
--- Gá dao tối đa 16mm, chuẩn collet YCC 16 , hiện tại đang kèm theo nút 12mm , dùng dao nhỏ hơn có thể mua cây nối thẳng ER11 cán 12mm.
--- Gá đặt em nó bẳng cơ cấu kẹp vào 2 ti tròn ở phần chân , em còn nguyên cái bệ zin của nó được thiết kế để kéo lên xuống để thay đổi spindle trong gia công.
--- em nó chỉ có 2 vú mỡ , không có hệ thống giải nhiệt , như vậy em nó giải nhiệt tự nhiên.
--- Em nó có 2 bạc 7007C-P5 và 1 bạc 7005C-P5 phía sau.
--- run out tại miệng côn < 0.01mm.

Chế độ test thực tế của em. Em set 200V tại 400hz.

--- lên 20Hz tay không nắm nổi nữa , 50 hz tương đương 3000RPM rất em ái , dư lực cho con dao 6mm ăn sắt
--- lển 80hz động cơ hơi ấm
--- 120 hz nhẹ nhàng , Ampere đo trên biến tần là 2.1A , 75V 
--- 180hz ,  2.6A , 100V , cỡ 5 phút động cơ nóng tầm 50 độ và ổn định.
--- 300Hz , 3.6A .....
--- 400 hz quay luôn.


 em rút ra chế độ chạy , nếu nhẹ nhàng nên chỉnh 200V , 400hz , hoạt động tốt ngưỡng 180hz tương đương 10000rpm , nhiệt độ ọk khoảng 50-60 độ , sợ nóng cho em nó cái quạt vi tính là chạy 24/24
--- lên 300hz chỉ nên chạy tầm 15 phút thôi .


Đã test 200V tại 300hz , em nó chạy 180hz đã ngốn dòng 2.6 A , có vẻ ngốn điện tăng torque hơn chế độ 200V 400hz , êm ái như nhau dù chỉnh điện khác nhau.


Nói chung em này quá bá đạo , ăn kim loại vô tư , lõi rotor phi tầm 60mm dài 100mm , còn nguyên cây cốt thì to chà bá , chắc phải nặng tầm 5kg, so với em TQ  đại bàng 3.7kw 24Krpm  là không có cửa với em này , và đưa xuống ngưỡng 3000-6000rpm ăn kim loại chắc em 3.7kw TQ bốc khói do đứng cốt.


Giá như đã đưa ra 7.5tr bao ship ( em đánh giá em này đáng giá hơn cái giá 7.5tr )

----------

maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## iamnot.romeo

còn con màu xám phía sau thế nào hả anh Nam, thấy xám ra dáng công nghiệp đẹp quá.

----------


## Nam CNC

con đó hơi oan nghiệt , gốc nó là con spindle S933 của hãng shin-oh japan , nhưng hãng nào đó đặt nó rồi làm cái động cơ gắn đĩa cắt để cắt gỗ , nên em nó có kết cấu 3 bạc đạn 7xxx ( 2x7009C , 1x7004C ) , công suất 500-900W , 3000-7000rpm , điện 200V , còn gốc nó là 1.5-2.2kw , 18krpm , 200V .


Do bạc đầu của nó to quá đến 7009C là phi 45 nên 7000rpm là phù hợp , nhưng vui vẻ cho chạy 15Krpm vẫn vô tư luôn , test 18krpm bạc đạn vẫn êm ái , hơi ấm. Bác nào có khả năng DIY cái đầu cắt thì cứ thoải mái phay sắt nhé. Em chưa có dự định bán , đang tìm đường DIY cái đầu cắt máy mài gá 1 cỡ dao 6mm vào để phay , nhưng đang lo độ chính xác.

----------


## puskinu

A Nam ơi, e thấy a nên làm thêm nghề nữa đi ạ, làm phóng viên cho vnreview đc đấy a ạ...nghe a review xong muốn hốt luôn, nhưng phải kìm nén...toàn hàng nặng ký, ko biết trục x bằng thk skr46 có kéo nối e nó với cái trục z nữa ko  :Frown:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## maxx.side

Hix đúng là cỗ quái quá, chắc không kham nỗi

----------


## Khoa C3

Ồ, vẫn còn 1 đầu cắt BT30 có khớp nối kìa.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

spindle của em be bé thì có em 400W ,20Krpm thì các bác không chịu , mấy con các bác chịu thì phải chơi được sắt thì lấy đâu ra cái nào nhẹ , nói thiệt mấy con hàng tầm tầm be bé của nhật , nặng 15kg là hàng ốc tiêu rồi đó , hiếm con nào nhẹ hơn , mấy anh japan thích nặng lắm , không thích nhẹ nhàng bé bỏng như mấy em china.


Mấy em spindle của em chống chỉ định khung router , chỉ phù hợp cho em Hframe hay C frame thôi , còn router muốn gánh nó thì phải hàng nhà dùng , chơi toàn hàng nặng thì gánh nó vô tư. KHi các bác lắp lên và ăn vào vật liệu thì âm thanh của nó khác xa mấy em china liền , âm trầm thôi chứ không chơi âm cao the thé đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

@KhoaC3----- Em ấy BT 15 , xài ceramic bearing , có khớp nối high speed đi theo , tìm được em động cơ kéo 8000rpm cho nó , định tăng tốc 15krp là đủ , chịu chơi lấy con 2.2kw TQ kéo cho nó máu .

thôi đừng lôi mấy con ATC sưu tầm của em ra , hàng để khoe chứ không bán , bán thì chỉ có anh em máu lắm mới lấy.

----------


## puskinu

Chẹp. E chỉ muốn ăn nhôm đồng thôi a ạ. Nhưng visme x bé quá. Nó là combo thk skr. E đang muốn thay spin để cắt khắc cho nó khoẻ một tí. Máy e dạng h frame mà

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

tăm tia cái bt15  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng có cái đầu BT20, bạc đạn kêu, chắc cũng kiếm cái motor kéo ngon ngon rồi độ lại xem sao.

Anh Nam có cái khớp nối cao tốc nào lớn lớn không ạ (1 đầu 24-28mm, 1 đầu chắc cỡ 42mm, để e đo lại đã). Cái zin của nó bằng thép, bự, có cân bằng động rồi nhưng không chạy nhanh hơn 6000rpm được. Mấy đời mới hơn bằng nhôm chạy đến 10.000rpm.

THanks.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

---không có cái nào to dữ vậy cả , em ra Thanh Hùng đi Gà con . Mấy cái khớp nối cân bằng động hơi khó tìm , còn không thì DIY luôn đi , em dư khả năng mà.

---Nhat Sơn , bác thích thôi chứ em biết bác thích cái gì đơn giản gon , chứ spindle này là 1 hệ thống thì bác nhìn xong là vứt xó ,... mà nè con kia quay chưa ? được bao nhiêu rpm rồi ?


---Puskinu , SKR46 là bản 80mm, vững lắm rồi đó , nhưng hiệu quả hơn là nên có thếm 1 cây trượt song song nữa để tăng bản rộng của trục X , sau đó gánh Z sẽ vững hơn , đỡ rung hơn . SPindle màu vàng này là quá ngon cho kim loại rồi , không phải em không muốn bán chỉ bàn ra , bác muốn đem em nó về khai thác như trâu bò thì phải có cái khung máy thực sự cứng đi , lúc đó bác sẽ thấy cái máy của bác ăn kim loại kinh như thế nào.

----------

Ga con

----------


## nhatson

em để trên bàn làm việc, để nhắc nhở mỗi ngày phải làm drive cho nó nà

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

to anh NAMCNC, cái spindle atc precise ở nhà anh đang dùng cs bao nhiêu ấy nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

con nhỏ 600W , con lớn 1.8Kw còn con trên hình là 1.2kw đó.

----------


## CKD

Làm xong giao cho tớ, tớ test cho nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

HOHOHOHO , con này hơi bị nhiều người dành à nha. Hàng siêu hiếm , hiếm ngay cả trên google luôn , trong Datron chỉ có em M10pro mới dùng con spindle lõi nam châm thôi nhé.

----------


## nhatson

> HOHOHOHO , con này hơi bị nhiều người dành à nha. Hàng siêu hiếm , hiếm ngay cả trên google luôn , trong Datron chỉ có em M10pro mới dùng con spindle lõi nam châm thôi nhé.


e hèm, cứ đợi đấy, nam châm ngày càng rẻ mờ

----------


## CKD

Cũng luôn để trước mặt để nhắc mình, phải làm gì cho xứng với món quà hà hà.
Quá nhiều thứ muốn làm, nhưng chưa làm được.

----------

Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

EM cũng thế cả đống dự định để làm , mà lười chưa làm , chắc chưa có động lực , phải chi mình ở miền núi chả có gì làm đành lôi ra thì còn đỡ , chứ ở TP thì có cả đống thứ chúi mũi vào tốn thời gian , mà ác cái thấy ngon thì mua , đến nỗi giờ khô máu , lôi spindle ra bán mà anh em chả ai dùng nỗi , toàn yêu cầu nho nhỏ giá nhè nhẹ thì em bó tay.... Có cái khung đủ 3 trục mini vứt xó định bụng đem ra bán thì tiếc công sưu tầm , đồng thời sợ cha nào đó mua quay lại gia công cạnh tranh mình thì chết hehehe ( nói thiệt à ).


Éh chú CKD anh có cái máy tiện xendoll đồ chơi nè , nhìn xinh lắm , cũng chưa biết tiện gì.


Dự định chế 1 dàn tiện và mài chính xác để chuyên độ đầu cắt cho động cơ , thế là bào đảm sau này sẽ có 1 dàn spindle từ bơm nước made by Nam-cnc , có đầy đủ đồ chơi mà chưa chịu làm nữa , trời không có động lực thiệt sao ta ?

----------

hung1706, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Kaka cái máy tiện đồ chơi là cỡ như nào anh Nam, em đang kiếm 1 con bé bé tiện sơ-mi bạc lót với ít đồ chơi hehe. Chắc mai mốt ghé nhà anh để xem em ấy lung linh thế nào kaka

----------


## trumson

> Éh chú CKD anh có cái máy tiện xendoll đồ chơi nè , nhìn xinh lắm , cũng chưa biết tiện gì.


Hi bác, máy tiện xendoll này có bán không vậy? Mình mua để tiện đồ chơi gỗ. Bác có bán thì pm cho mình giá nhe. Nếu có thể thì up cho mình cái hình xem thử, thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái máy này em mua đồ cũ lại, nghe đồn máy mua về mới chạy vài chi tiết , để lâu nó xuống sắc rồi , nhưng cơ khí còn cứng ngắt , quay êm ái , giá mua về là 7 chai , bác cân nổi không ? cho em chút cháo tiền lời nữa nhé hehehe.

----------


## trumson

> cái máy này em mua đồ cũ lại, nghe đồn máy mua về mới chạy vài chi tiết , để lâu nó xuống sắc rồi , nhưng cơ khí còn cứng ngắt , quay êm ái , giá mua về là 7 chai , bác cân nổi không ? cho em chút cháo tiền lời nữa nhé hehehe.


Hi bác, có phải bác đang đề cập đến cái máy tiện không vậy? Nếu bác ở Sài Gòn thì nhắn cho cái địa chỉ để sắp xếp Chủ nhật đi xem. Thanks bác.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

134 Vĩnh Hội , phường 4 , quận 4 .... trời cái nghiệp buôn bán là đây sao ? định chế đồ mà bác đòi mua luôn mới ác.



Cái nick của bác em thấy khó chịu trumson mà em cứ nghĩ Trùm sò.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka CN thì coi chừng trễ ák...lát nữa chắc em ghé em cân thử nhé đại ca hehehe

----------


## trumson

@ bác hung1706: không sao, nếu bác có hứng thú thì cứ rinh trước đi. Mình đợi dịp khác vì cũng chưa gấp lắm.

@ bác Nam CNC: cảm ơn thông tin của bác. Khi nào sắp tới mình sẽ gọi. nickname trumson này dùng quen rồi nên cũng không muốn đổi... hehe. Do mình tên Sơn, hồi xưa thằng bạn hay gọi "trùm sơn" nên thấy hay hay rồi giữ biệt danh luôn. 

Nếu máy đã bán rồi cũng không sao, mình tham quan xem có gì mua được để về chế máy tiện gỗ luôn ấy mà. Chỗ bác chắc còn một số đồ khác cho việc chế máy tiện phải không? Thanks bác trước.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## iamnot.romeo

hàng anh Nam lụm thì chưa bao giờ gọi là ve chai nên có người hốt liền tay là bình thường mà  :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em xin mạn phép up lên cái hình ảnh thật của em nó.



Sau một hồi vọc vạch, tọc tạch...nói chung là quậy từa lưa thì em nó chạy bao ngon, bảo trì bảo dưỡng phải gọi là mướt rượt luôn.
Em nó bé bé (mâm cặp phi 60 or 80 gì ák, hành trình cũng nhỏ nhỏ) nhưng mà đầy đủ, cắm điện vào là chạy, có thể chạy auto, tiện ren đc luôn (rất tiếc là em chưa chụp hình phía bên hông), chạy đc nhôm đồng còn sắt thì ăn từ từ cũng xong  :Big Grin: 
Túm lại là mang về tẩy rửa, dặm tí son phấn là đít hết phèn ngay (cứ như hoa hậu ao làng í  :Smile: ) )

Chốt lại...em hốt em nó nha đại ca, nãy còn thiếu ít lúa mà em kêu em lấy thì ngại thiếu tiền quá, mai mốt em qua hốt về lun hehe.

----------

Nam CNC, occutit

----------


## trumson

Hành nhìn khá đẹp nhỉ. Chúc mừng bác nhe. Tổng chiều dài phôi kẹp được khoảng bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## inhainha

Tiếc quá, nếu có nhà là qua hốt rồi. Bác Hưng mua về chán nhường mình nhé.

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

----còn 1 cái máy tiện giống như thế nữa ai lấy không ? nó hơi khác tí xíu vì nó tích hợp cái đầu khoan vào đó , nên vừa phay , khoan và tiện luôn , vài hôm có máy em chụp hình đưa lên sau nha.


----Sẵn tiện rao luôn 1 khung máy Cframe , đủ 3 trục , micro milling , hành trình 120x120x230mm , cấp chính xác cao , kết câu cứng cáp , chỉ mỗi tội không đẹp và hành trình hơi nhỏ , nhưng em nó hiệu quả rất cao , dư sức cho các bác phay kim loại , đồng, nhôm, sắt thép ( nhè nhẹ và tuỳ thuộc spindle ) .

*  trục Z , ray con lăn 15 misumi japan, visme double nut 14-5 THK , BK10.
*  X và Y là combo thép nguyên cụm do hãng NSK làm từ A-Z , vuông góc chuẩn , các vị trí lắp ghép được mài phẳng nên khỏi lo nghĩ về độ chuẩn song song và vuông góc.
ray LH20 NSK , 4 rãnh bi bên hông tải nặng 
 visme 12-5 cấp chính xác cao ( bao nhiêu chưa xem vì không để ý đến , nhưng phải từ cấp C5 hoặc C3 )
khung kích thước to , nặng 25kg , hành trình hơi bé phù hợp micro mill.

Ngày trước nó là bộ em ráp máy gia công nữ trang , giờ nghỉ không làm , còn 1 bộ duy nhất , máy móc của em thì nhiều nên dư ra , ai thích cứ liên lạc em.

Giá cả cao thấp tuỳ người nghĩ ngợi , với em là quá rẻ .... giá 10-12 tr tuỳ theo cảm hứng khi bán hàng , giá chưa bao ship , tổng trọng lượng bộ khung tầm 100kg hoặc hơn , kết cấu rộng rãi dễ dàng bố trí thêm trục A .

Em nợ cái hình của 2 món luôn nhé.

Giá tiền máy tiện em chưa tính được vì nó chưa về tay em.

----------


## maxx.side

Em đang rất quan tâm con máy tiện này, đợi hình nữa thôi

----------


## CBNN

Đào mộ cho các bác thấy em spin gỗ thần thánh , chém sắt như chém .... :Embarrassment:

----------


## hung1706

hehe quá hớp em roài...giờ atc mini các cụ ấy mới thích, level lên cao ngất ngưởng oài kaka  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

> hehe quá hớp em roài...giờ atc mini các cụ ấy mới thích, level lên cao ngất ngưởng oài kaka


cái gì cũng có cái giá của nó . 

Vượt rào thì chắc mới chỉ có bác Tuấn mới dám chơi  :



tại http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/34...giup-do/page21

----------

